# Ophioglossum pendulum fern



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got this fern in today from Rareferns.com .


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Really neat looking, I would love to get me some of those as well!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Charles doesn't F*CK AROUND! 
Sweet score


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

That's a really nice one! I've been growing one for going on 2 years now, and it's just barely hanging on. I think I need to remount it, but I'm not sure what to use. Is yours just growing in sphagnum moss?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

It is on a board on Sphagnum and other moss is growing over it. He said it likes it wet so I located it under a nozzle. I hope I have luck.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Same outfit used to grow this one, Pyrrsoia Monstrifera, but no anymore. If anyone knows where to buy let me know or has and wants to trade somehow. I would love to have this as a background for a terrarium.


----------

